# Taxidermy Teddys PLUS Halloween Carnival game tutorials



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

OK guys, this week you get two for one! In this video I show you how I "Taxidermy" Teddy Bears to turn them into creepy critters PLUS, I also show you how you can use one to make a cool, Halloween Carnival game that is fun for the kids as well as adults. This game can really enhance your Halloween party of even use this for your Trick or Treaters!


----------



## sister (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh wow those bears are _super_ creepy! And the game sounds like fun - thanks so much!


----------



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

sister said:


> Oh wow those bears are _super_ creepy! And the game sounds like fun - thanks so much!


Thank you so much for watching! I appreciate it.


----------

